# ISTP or INTJ



## Packey (Jun 20, 2010)

I've been trying to figure out my type for a while now and it's bugging the hell out of me. I was sure that I was an INTJ but then I read about ISTPs and that seemed to fit me better. I was given the DISC at work a little while ago and the result was very INTJish. So here I am.

I identify with both types and can see myself in ISTP characters such as Sam Spade (The Maltese Falcon) and Blondie (The Good, The Bad and The Ugly) but also with INTJ characters such as Sherlock Holmes and The Salesman (Sin City books). 

I don't plan in advance yet I'm always thinking about possible contingencies for the short range plans I make. I'm not impulsive but I do enjoy activities that exercise all my senses. I'm not very imaginative but I often spend a great deal of time in my mind. I'm definitely not a mechanic but I am quite adventuresome.

I really don't want send this thread out because I can't see why I share care so much about a simple theoretical concept but for some reason I have a very strong desire to discover my type.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Well if you're talking about cognitive functions, INTJ uses Ni-Te-Fi-Se and ISTP uses Ti-Se-Ni-Fe. So they both use Ni and Se although in differing amounts.

Currently I believe you are ISTP for the following reasons (I wouldn't be surprised if I'm wrong though and picking the wrong functions) (and part of my understanding is based on what I read at http://www.cognitiveprocesses.com/extravertedthinking.html ).

http://www.cognitiveprocesses.com/extravertedthinking.html):


> I don't plan in advance


Not Te - ISTP



> yet I'm always thinking about possible contingencies for the short range plans I make.


Ni - either.



> I'm not impulsive


Not Se - neither so I'll ignore this.



> but I do enjoy activities that exercise all my senses.


Se - either



> I'm not very imaginative


Not Ne - either



> but I often spend a great deal of time in my mind.


I don't know if that is Ti? I guess it depends on what is being thought about.. - ISTP



> I'm definitely not a mechanic


I think those labels are misleading. Not all ISTPs are actual mechanics and fixing things with tools. Also some INTJ's probably are mechanics.



> but I am quite adventuresome.


Se - either.



> I really don't want send this thread out because I can't see why I share care so much about a simple theoretical concept but for some reason I have a very strong desire to discover my type.


Ti - ISTP


----------

